

Startup Quote: Gregg Spiridellis, co-founder, JibJab - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3639205389

======
raychancc
If you make something good and put it out there, people will pass it along.

\- Gregg Spiridellis (@jibjabceo)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3639205389>

